# Solved: network error domain.local (unauthenticated)



## crum

I am usually the person to go to when someone has computer problems, however this time I am stumped. I am running on average thirteen computers on my network. Recently we switched nine of those computers over to Windows 7. I am unsure if it is just a Windows 7 problem, but every time someone docks their computer in the morning (most of the employees here take their computers home) they do not connect to the network properly an they get domain.local (unauthenticated) with the yellow triangle warning sign. This problem has not been specific to any computer, just the ones with Windows 7, and sometimes it happens sometimes it doesnt. What happens is while trying to figure out what is wrong, the error goes away and the computer connects to the network but only for a period of time, sometimes most of the day and sometimes only ten or fifteen minutes.

I tried disabeling the TCP/IP 6 - no difference
I tried removing the computer from the network and reconnecting it - no difference
I called in outside IT people - no difference


----------



## TerryNet

More details about your network, please. What version of Windows 7? You have a domain, or just a router? Connecting by ethernet or wireless? If by wireless, does ethernet work OK?

For a time when there is a successful connection please show for one of the machines ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## crum

There was first a conflict of ip addresses between my main router and my wireless share point, easy fix by resetting wireless share point and assigning new ip address.

There was also a stacking conflict between TCP/IP's

I ran the following commands:

netsh winsock reset catalog
netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
netsh int ipv6 reset teset.log

re-boot machine

Windows then allowed me to run several updates successfully that had previously failed. Once I did this to every computer connected to my network everything worked fine.


----------

